# Mavis given Honour



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I was delighted to see that Mavis, formerly a very active member on here who sadly developed asbestosis after washing her partner’s work overalls, has been given the BEM (British Empire Medal) in the Queen’s Birthday Honours List for her services to raising the awareness of that dreadful disease.

I am sure that all of his would wish to congratulate her - the way that she has worked tirelessly to raise the awareness through broadcasts, questioning by MPs, her book and many other methods.

Congratulations Mavis, we are all very proud of you. :kiss:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hear hear.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Absolutely. I remember her well and her fight and campaign against this dreadful disease. Well done Mavis. She was a very active and helpful member in the good old days of FACTS. Would be great to hear from her.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I remember her too, well done Mavis, glad you're still plodding on.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes indeed, well done Mavis!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Brilliant news!

Below is the link to her blog on the journey she is on. Ray has, sadly, had health problems too.

https://rayandmave.wordpress.com/li...lthy-diet-for-a-healthy-heart-from-now-on-xx/


----------

